# Post Matthew Fishing Trip



## perryrip (Oct 15, 2016)

Went out off the S. Newport on Thursday with my son who came down from DC. Couldn't have asked for a prettier day and the tides were cooperative with clear water at the last of the outgoing and first of incoming. It was a bit depressing to see all of the dock damage, but I realize it could have been a lot worse. Caught a lot of fish, all on ZMan trout tricks and Matrix Shad swim baits. Can't remember when I've had so much fun and awe of this beautiful coast.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Oct 18, 2016)

congrats on a successful and fun day with your son!!


----------



## perryrip (Oct 19, 2016)

*Post Matthew Fishing Report*

SouthGABowHunter,
It was a great trip. One I'll keep in the memory bank for lesser successful trips!
perryrip


----------

